# Recovering addict



## Lora (Jan 22, 2008)

I am recovering from a long-time addiction to school and seeking the real writer inside me. I just graduated mid-year getting a backelor's degree in psychology and creative writing. Thankfully, I came to my senses before I decided to do a third major. I joined this forum as a way to kick myself in the ass to start writing for myself instead of a bunch of professors. All of my work to date has roots stemming from professors' promps, and now I'm finding it difficult to discard the crutch. School is great but at some point one must learn to make it without their pampers. 
Aside from being a writer and college grad, I am a 36 year old mother to three boys and married to the best guy in the world.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi there, Lora! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums. Have a good time here!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello Lora and welcome to the forum


----------



## Jacinta (Jan 22, 2008)

Hiya Lora
I'm new in here too, so far it looks like a great site.  Good luck with your new approach to writing. 
Jacinta 
Write A Book in a Year - Writing Workshop and Workbook
Jacinta's Blog


----------



## rumpole40k (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Lora,

Welcome and good luck.


----------

